# AP issues and Tesla support



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

So my 3 has a hard time with AP going from the right lane into the left lane. See vid:





From the start of the vid you can see that AP does NOT merge into the left lane when curb/lines are clearly visible (road is literally only a few months old). After manually merging into the left lane I engage AP to merge back to the right lane and it shifts lanes within a second of activating the turn signal. Took it to service and they say that everything is operating normal and that the problem is with the road (apparently every single left hand lane ¯\_(ツ)_/¯). Not sure what other recourse I have as service is pretty much set on calling this as normal behavior.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Does this happen only on this road? When you signal left from the right lane, the left lane doesn't light up in blue and highlight where the car will go like it does when you go left to right. Perhaps the car doesn't recognize that there is a left lane available on this new road yet. I'd file a bug report.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

How about on the freeway, does it do it there? It's popping up a message saying Auto Lane Change is Unavailable. It doesn't surprise me much in that section of road. Looks like there are cross streets and turn lanes, and it may be rejecting the lane change due to those. And maybe it's trying to tell you that the manual lane change you made in an intersection is illegal .


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Long Ranger said:


> How about on the freeway, does it do it there? It's popping up a message saying Auto Lane Change is Unavailable. It doesn't surprise me much in that section of road. Looks like there are cross streets and turn lanes, and it may be rejecting the lane change due to those. And maybe it's trying to tell you that the manual lane change you made in an intersection is illegal .


It's not an intersection though. Just separate left turn lanes. Also, in the vid you can tell it won't move in the first 10sec when there is no other lane.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

shareef777 said:


> It's not an intersection though. Just separate left turn lanes. Also, in the vid you can tell it won't move in the first 10sec when there is no other lane.


There's a yellow intersection warning sign visible from the beginning of the video and you cross the intersection at the 13 second mark. I haven't experimented much with auto lane change before intersections, but it wouldn't surprise me if the car thinks the intersection is too close to initiate the lane change.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Long Ranger said:


> There's a yellow intersection warning sign visible from the beginning of the video and you cross the intersection at the 13 second mark. I haven't experimented much with auto lane change before intersections, but it wouldn't surprise me if the car thinks the intersection is too close to initiate the lane change.


It never has a problem with that type of intersection going from left to right 🤷‍♂️


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

FRC said:


> Does this happen only on this road? When you signal left from the right lane, the left lane doesn't light up in blue and highlight where the car will go like it does when you go left to right. Perhaps the car doesn't recognize that there is a left lane available on this new road yet. I'd file a bug report.


That's the thing, in the vid you can clearly see there IS a left lane. Initially Tesla support said that the the left side pillar camera wasn't returning any feedback which prevented the turn. Now they're saying it's working as intended.


----------



## Yanquetino (May 1, 2016)

Yesterday I took a day trip on the interstate for the first time since downloading 2020.20.12. I was surprised how poorly AP was performing, a notable step backwards to previous versions. Besides slowing down way too much on curves (as I've mentioned in other threads), a couple of times it was ping-ponging inexplicably between lanes, suddenly braking for no apparent reason, automatically moving into a lane behind a slower truck rather than staying in the lane behind a vehicle ahead of us that was passing the truck. Weird —and very disconcerting. My wife became so frightened that she wanted me to disable it. I sure hope 2020.24.6.1 restores the nearly seamless, reliable Autopilot behaviors we'd enjoyed previously.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Boy, if there's ONE thing I can't stand about Tesla it's their ignorant tech support personnel. All I ever get from every single one of them that I've interacted with is a "hey it worked that one time, so I'm just gonna close your ticket"


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Well, they apparently updated the mapping data on this particular stretch of road for AP to now “see” both lanes. This is a bit disheartening that AP would require map data to recognize lanes. I always thought the on-board computer/cameras make that determination.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

shareef777 said:


> Well, they apparently updated the mapping data on this particular stretch of road for AP to now "see" both lanes. This is a bit disheartening that AP would require map data to recognize lanes. I always thought the on-board computer/cameras make that determination.


Hate bad map data. I have lots of AP problems with bad map data. FSD can't rely on map data IMO. The fact they don't appear to have a plan to fix bad map data leads me to believe the future is to not rely so much on the maps.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

M3OC Rules said:


> Hate bad map data. I have lots of AP problems with bad map data. FSD can't rely on map data IMO. The fact they don't appear to have a plan to fix bad map data leads me to believe the future is to not rely so much on the maps.


Agreed. Another issue is when I'm cruising at 45mph (AP read speed limit) and it unexpectedly slows down to 35mph after a while because it hasn't read a speed limit sign in a while and that's what the map data incorrectly has as the limit. Very dangerous if I don't quickly react and the person behind me isn't paying attention.


----------

